# Mounting Flat Panel TV to wall with Metal Studs



## EricTheHandyman

We've installed several TVs, cabinets, shelving, etc. in commercial settings using the snap toggles, you'd be surprised at how sturdy they are.

http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php


----------



## jb4211

EricTheHandyman said:


> We've installed several TVs, cabinets, shelving, etc. in commercial settings using the snap toggles, you'd be surprised at how sturdy they are.
> 
> http://www.toggler.com/products/snaptoggle/overview.php



You're right: they are strong. I use almost exclusively. But, I'd never use them in this scenario.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

I just discovered this amazin' hanging system!!! Maybe you could hang the tv with this!

https://www.instahang.com/?mid=1353735


----------



## Mike-

TIGHTER MITER said:


> I just discovered this amazin' hanging system!!! Maybe you could hang the tv with this!
> 
> https://www.instahang.com/?mid=1353735


I would be Leary to even hang my Ct of the month award from Angus,,, let alone something of value!,,,,


----------



## jb4211

Mike- said:


> I would be Leary to even hang my Ct of the month award from Angus,,, let alone something of value!,,,,


See, that's why you're CT of the month: so smart.:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike-

jb4211 said:


> See, that's why you're CT of the month: so smart.:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


Hahahah. Oh this is gonna be a good day Cheers man. Merry Christmas.


----------



## jb4211

Mike- said:


> Hahahah. Oh this is gonna be a good day Cheers man. Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you and your family.:drink:


----------



## cairnstone

I also use the snap toggle from hilti. They are my goto anchor for so many applications. I have hung many tvs wwith toggles and never an issue. When I bought my last box the guy at hilti said best buy here buys cases at a time


----------



## Inner10

BCConstruction said:


> I aint seen many tv's come down that were mounted in just drywall but there have been some. Even though it's not needed I would over build it. I always think worse case when I do these things and think I wouldn't mount it like that in my home because of it coming down on a kid. Doing the blocking ain't a big deal really. No more than a 90mins worth of work to cut out the drywall install blocking and then replace that cut out drywall and mud with 20 min mud and paint. It's gonna be behind the tv and never be seen so don't be worried about it being perfect finish.
> 
> Next case down from that I would try and get at least 2 lags into one stud and then 4 snap toggles into the drywall area.


In the amount of time it would take you to open the wall and add blocking i would be on my third tv.

Drill a half inch hole in the STUD and put the toggle in...the whole wall will come down before the bracket pulls off.

Adding blocking is not necessary.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> In the amount of time it would take you to open the wall and add blocking i would be on my third tv.
> 
> Drill a half inch hole in the STUD and put the toggle in...the whole wall will come down before the bracket pulls off.
> 
> Adding blocking is not necessary.


if you can hit a stud yes its fine like i said in my post. some tv hanging bracket/systems dont reach a single stud so your only option is using drywall anchors or blocking between the studs to hold the TV. you should know better than anyone not all systems are the same. i would trust just 2 scrws holding most brackets but theres times thats not possible. as they say belts and braces :thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB

I use the toggler's for most applications. Use the appropriate size bit and the correctly sized toggler (1/2" or 5/8" sheetrock depths). For a flush mount these should do the trick. I would hedge my bets and maybe even double up on the quantity (4 vs 2 per stud)...this would solely be decided upon given the circumstances. Yes-go through the metal studs-carefully as not to wallow out the rock


----------



## GregS

BCConstruction said:


> if you can hit a stud yes its fine like i said in my post. some tv hanging bracket/systems dont reach a single stud so your only option is using drywall anchors or blocking between the studs to hold the TV. you should know better than anyone not all systems are the same. i would trust just 2 scrws holding most brackets but theres times thats not possible. as they say belts and braces :thumbsup:


Yes, which is why I hate using the cheap crap brackets that some clients give us. They are cheap, they are built wrong , they do not fit well. 

Many houses here are built with 24oc studs now and that rules out most of those brackets anyways. 

Pro installers will generally select a bracket that suits the situation. 

And never ever would I use a drywall plug for something like this.


----------



## plazaman

Metal or plastic toggle?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Why type of tv are you hanging?


----------



## Aaron Berk

I always use a metal toggle. 

Plastic just isn't my thing.

These are my current favorite for standard use.


----------



## slowsol

Have used toggle bolts for things much heavier than tv's into metal studs. Use metal toggles. Easy peasy.


----------



## dibs16

Aaron Berk said:


> I always use a metal toggle.
> 
> Plastic just isn't my thing.
> 
> These are my current favorite for standard use.


Those look amazing, sorry to derail but could you give me some info on those? I habe never seen nor used them. How big of a pilot is needed? Looks much smaller than the 1/2" or 5/8" that is required for the toggles I use. Thanks.


----------



## plazaman

what size do you guys suggest? Its going through 5/8th drywall


----------



## jb4211

dibs16 said:


> Those look amazing, sorry to derail but could you give me some info on those? I habe never seen nor used them. How big of a pilot is needed? Looks much smaller than the 1/2" or 5/8" that is required for the toggles I use. Thanks.


These are design for drywall, so no pilot hole is needed, they're self drilling. When the screw is removed there's a phillips slot for your screw-gun's bit, and you just screw the base right into the wall. Then you install the screw to engage to crossbar and that locks it all into place.

In this scenario, if the OP decides to go into the metal stud, I'm not sure how these would work. I know a pilot hole is needed for sure, but I'm still not sure these would work.

The down side, if all doesn't go as planned, you risk the chance of damaging the cross bar when you try and drive the screw. 

While I like these, I prefer the snap toggles.

If you need more info, let me know.


----------



## Aaron Berk

plazaman said:


> what size do you guys suggest? Its going through 5/8th drywall


Dude, it isn't that difficult. 

Just mount the thing 







And Merry Christmas :clap:


----------



## dkillianjr

Plazaman, 


Like the other guys said, just use toggle bolts through the center of the steel stud. 

I have hung tons of crap from steel studs using this method:laughing:

I would reccomend hitting two studs if the tv is big. Use the 1/4" toggler brand snap toggles, they only need a 1/2" hole. And I believe they only come in one lenth, they will work fine for 5/8" drywall.


Dave


----------

